

JavaScript Pudding: Express and Backbone and React and Bootstrap – Front-End Starter - arronthemoor
https://github.com/EdwardReed/javascript_pudding

======
scriptstar
what does it do? Would you care to explain the purpose please in your readme
file? Thanks.

